
Mass-generating fake Twitter accounts for profit - iamelgringo
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001773.html
======
colonelxc
Twitter is a great platform for these spammers:

* Can reach a large amount of users by mentioning popular events (like trying to get high page ranks on google for spam pages). * Users expect short (and not fully descriptive) messages with a link. * The link is shortened to obfuscate where you are really going. * No spam filtering yet (Is there even enough data given in 140 characters to make effective spam filtering?).

